# What is your favourite shade of RED for cube stickers?



## Kubismo (Aug 24, 2008)

............


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

Orange red. It stands out the most.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 24, 2008)

None of those look red to me. At least, compared to any tiles or stickers I've ever used.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, me neither. i just like the red that I use, chinese stickers' red.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine are dark red, but I prefer orange red.


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 24, 2008)

So... My red colour is... red


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 24, 2008)

i like rubik's PET stickers red. and i agree that none of those colors look red to me.


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 24, 2008)

I use black.


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2008)

The color swatches you provided don't look very red on my monitor.

I like a slightly darker shade of the usual red that comes with cubes. Adam Zamora's last run of stickers had a darker red and I really like how it looks on my cubes. It provides a nice contrast against the orange.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 25, 2008)

I want bright red like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJHrhnrhqAA

When is your store opening?

DOH! I forgot that you're selling a cheaper version of the japanese speedcubing kit, I bought one! DARN.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 26, 2008)

The colors look fine on my monitor


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 26, 2008)

oh well, i suppose i could ask for a discount....


----------



## MistArts (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess soft pink looks close enough to EastSheen purple


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 31, 2008)

this poll sucks


----------



## Odin (Aug 31, 2008)

Dude you need to get chrome! i love chrome, chrome red , chrome blue, chrome orange, gold, chrome green!!! like on cube smith im crazy about the shiny colors!


----------



## hdskull (Sep 1, 2008)

Will you sell Rubik's 4x4 stickers? like it actually is as big as the Rubik's ones?


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't wait for this shop to open - it looks super cool!


----------



## bearit (Sep 1, 2008)

light red looks really good.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 2, 2008)

No offence but.. why on Earth would you need a transparent sticker?


----------



## Howardw (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks cool on transparent cubes?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 4, 2009)

09-02-2008, 06:39 AM 
04-03-2009, 10:14 PM 
Nice bump.

Which reminds me, Kubismo never happened.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Orange red. It stands out the most.


Dark red stands out the most, imo. Orange red... looks like orange.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 4, 2009)

holypasta said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Orange red. It stands out the most.
> ...



mmm.... facepalm


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

Ellis said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > dark red stands out most on the cube, imo. orange red... looks like orange.
> ...


what is facepalm...?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 4, 2009)

holypasta said:


> what is facepalm...?









Try and see if you can figure out why I said it.


----------



## panyan (Apr 5, 2009)

where is brick red?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

The red that CubeSmith has works for me.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 5, 2009)

Ooh, i do recall these threads.

There were like, 10+ of them?
Kubismo was banned D:

Also to add, i like cubesmith red, its nearlie identical to the v cube red.
Also the red on Edisons is a little dull.


----------

